# Old Route 66 Anyone?



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

There are a lot of sites to see along Historic Route 66. You'll find ghost towns and landmarks with historical documentation. And you'll usually find a place for tent camping and a place to park your RV.

Although entrepreneurs Cyrus Avery of Tulas, Oklahoma, and John Woodruff of Springfield, Missouri deserve most of the credit for promoting the idea of an interregional link between Chicago and Los Angeles, their lobbying efforts were not realized until their dreams merged with the national program of highway and road developement.

While legislation for public highways first appeared in 1916, with revisions in 1921, it was not until Congress enacted an even more comprehensive version of the act in 1925 that the government executed its plan for national highway construction.

Officially, the numercial designation 66 was assigned to the Chicago-to-Los Angeles route in the summer of 1926. With that designation came its acknowledgment as one of the nations principal east-west arteries.

From the outset, public road planners intended U.S. 66 to connect the main streets of rural and urban communities along its course for the most practical of reasons: most small towns had no prior access to a major national thorough.

Here in Southern California we have many ghost towns and historical land marks to visit. And traveling on Route 66 through the desert you will hear and see some of the off-road events going on such as 4X4 hill climbs and rock crawling.

This video was most likely filmed in Colorado as the Mojave Desert is all rock and granite, but the same events go on here.

4 X 4 Extremes, Up Hill & Rock Climbing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzYlEO-s3hI


----------

